# Fiddling with Padlocks



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I found these 3 violin type Padlocks on the net, so thought I would try and replicate them.

First the picture , then the replica, each are slightly different. This one has the shackle on the left.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This one has the Shackle on the right side.
The picture and then then the Replica.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

And the last one ,also has the shackle on the right side ,but has a little different shape and some of the details are different.
Hope you enjoy.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn Herb...
your work has become mighty impressive...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 what Stick said. Very impressive.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

What the last two said plus another 1

HJ


----------



## LazurusLong (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Deserves a love button!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> Damn Herb...
> your work has become mighty impressive...


I agree Stick. It seems every thing he does is impressive and I always enjoy seeing what he makes.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb those are truely amazing ! 

I could hardly imagine what your going to come up with next . Vaults?


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Very inexpressive. Can you play a tune on them or are they just to fiddle around with?
Allen


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Another one out of the park, Herb! 
If you're trying to humble me, it's working....


----------



## morgantheship (Oct 19, 2014)

Very Nice. Can you tell me how you made the shackle? Did you steam bend a dowel?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I cheated; I blew it up.
I think Herb cut it out of a piece of flat stock then carved it into a round profile (in cross section).
Is there a prize for the right answer?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Herb, it's hard to judge the size of those. Is that a placemat that they're on?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the good thoughts and comments.

Allen, these are only for working padlocks.
Russell, I made the shackle out of a flat board, you will see it in one of the pictures below.
Dan, you are correct,good detective work.
Yes the pictures are taken on a standard place mat.

Here are a few pictures I took while figuring these out.

I first made a template out of 1/4" MDF, so I could transfer the outline to the pieces, because everything in the body is cut out and assembled and the sandwich is glued together before the body is cut out.

The body is made from 2 boards the same size,in this case approximately 4"W 5" long. the center board is left full thickness and the other resawn equal thickness to form the front and back.

Here are the pictures the first ones of the first padlock with the shackle on the left, then the second or third one with the shackle on the right.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Impressive as always and always a pleasure to see the works in progress.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Man, you're good!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The other thing about Herb's work. He doesn't have to buy much material.

HJ


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Incredible! I love 'em.


----------

